# Why Chocolate Protects Against Heart Disease



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Why Chocolate Protects Against Heart Disease Numerous studies have shown that cocoa has a protective effect against cardiovascular diseases. The reason for this has now been uncovered by researchers at Linköping University in Sweden. When a group of volunteers devoured a good-sized piece of dark chocolate, it inhibited an enzyme in their bodies that is [...]

*Read More...*


----------

